

Talentia – We build your freelance talent through ML Algorithms - kennyfrc
http://talentia-algo.com

======
okigan
posted link: [http://talentia-algo.quickmvp.com](http://talentia-
algo.quickmvp.com)

at least: [http://quickmvp.com](http://quickmvp.com) looks interesting

------
dang
Signup forms aren't enough to make a Show HN, so we've taken that out of the
title. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

